# 3D Printing > 3D Printing Business Management >  How to Survive the Covid-19 Pandemic as a 3D Printing or Fabrication Shop

## MakerOS_Carlos

Are you a 3D printing or digital fabrication shop? Do you need guidance on how to navigate your business through the pandemic?


Mike Moceri, CEO and founder of MakerOS, identified 8 important steps that every 3D printing or AM shop should take during these unprecedented times. Mike has an extensive background in the 3D printing printing business having ran service bureaus in Chicago, Detroit and New York, and worked with Fortune 500 companies.


His 8 steps are available in this eBook for you to review and act on.

Download the ebook for free here

----------


## evangelionlovr

Thank you for this post. I work for a company that actually took advice #5 and pivoted to producing and brokering medical PPE to help healthcare workers (and anyone really) protect themselves from this pandemic. We have been making face masks and those ear savers (the little bands that face masks hook onto, thus taking the stress off your ears if you have to wear a mask for hours on end). We also have managed to get a steady and reliable supply of Surgical masks, N95 respirators, isolation gowns, goggles and more medical PPE which we have been trying to sell to healthcare companies. One struggle we have been having, however, is that even though our prices on most of these goods are better than majority of other sources, we are still having a hard time getting consistent business. Currently, outside of a few large orders from healthcare companies which our employees had connections with, we have found the most success marketing locally on the Nextdoor Neighbor app. 

That being said, if anyone has any tips on how to become an established supplier of PPE in these times I would love to hear that as well.

----------


## petermessi

Thanks for sharing this valuable information.It is very essential in this pandemic situation.It is pretty useful.keep it up

----------

